
My quest for better WordPress SEO plugin - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/the-quest-for-better-seo-plugins/
======
mtmail
So the author looked for a better plugin, tried it, then decided to still use
the current one. Followed by "I don’t mention the name of those SEO plugins on
purpose. I don’t want to promote or demote any of them." As a reader I'm not
sure I learned anything here.

~~~
Jim-
I feel like I just wasted a little bit of my morning

------
huxflux
Waste.

